# wanted sound drivers for maniboard i865-W83627



## singhkushma (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello,
my computer displays NO PLAYBACK AND AUDIO DEVICE.
there is no sound on my computer,I am facing this problem since a month.
The system freezes or restarts automatically.
operating system is WINDOWS XP service pack 2
mainboard model : i865-W83627

please help me with the exact sound drivers required.
thank you

yours faithfully
kusama singh


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Drivers for Intel boards are here: Intel® Product Support

Under "Top Support Resources", click _"automatically detect and update drivers and software"_


----------



## singhkushma (Mar 7, 2011)

sir , i tried going on the site specified by you n tried finding the drivers.
unfortunately i am not able to get appropriate drivers. 
Its a request if you could please help me put and suggest me some alternative.


yours faithfully
kusama singh


----------



## singhkushma (Mar 7, 2011)

*RAM specification for maniboard i865-W83627*

hello
i want to buy 2gb RAM for my pc. i changed the motherbpard recently. it is mainboard i865-W83627

pentium D processor.. compaq presario cabinet.

please suggest appropriate RAM specifications.

thank you


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

For RAM got to RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, flash cards, SSD at Crucial.com and enter you computer info and it'ss show you what's compatible.

Is your soundcard problem fixed? If not try reseating the sound card and see if it helps. It may not be all the way in and making connection.


----------



## singhkushma (Mar 7, 2011)

sir i have got a new sound card..intex ess1969..
my desktop shows the volume icon now. and also there are no yellow marks also in the hardware list.. the hardware didtn ask for any driver installation. it shows its installed already. but there is no sound coming from my pc.
sir can it be that my monitor speakers are faulty? i dont hav additional pair of external speakers.
please help me what it can be and what i should do next?
thanking you
yours faithfully
kusama singh


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

For the Intel drivers, the link provided by pip22 above works. You can use the "automatically detect and update drivers and software" link on that page from the PC with the motherboard installed. The page will scan your system and determine the drivers that are needed. If not, you can also manually search that page using the motherboard information.

For the RAM, simply goto a site such as Crucial.com and use their scan option. They will then list all of the RAM compatible with your system.

As for the new sound card, the only way to know if you have a sound card or speaker issue is to test with another set of speakers or headphones.


----------



## singhkushma (Mar 7, 2011)

*problem with mouse double clicking*

helllo sir,
i have compaq mouse. since few days my pc mouse is not workinf properly as in it is double clicking for every single click. i have checked the drivers are all fine and updated.windows xp is installed on my pc. i have also checked the mouse options. the ''allow double clicling to open a folder" is activated,still the problem continues. can you please help me out. what likely can b the problem? mouse is around 3years old. can it be some kind of malware? i have scanned my pc with a good antivirus too.


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

This usually just means the mouse is dirty or has something under the buttons. try getting a can of compressed air and blow under the button. Also as a suggestion, when you post a new problem unrelated to the thread, start a new thread and it'll get more attention.


----------

